# Questions to ask when recieving a job offer to work in Dubai



## ngezani (Oct 22, 2012)

*How much does one need to earn to make a decent living in Dubai*

Hi 

I am a 30 year old South African male considering to take up a job offer in Dubai.
I have over six years experience working as a Merchandise Retail Planner.

I have been offered a post as a Brand Merchandiser for a retailer in Dubai.

They are offering a salary of 15k dhms with no accommodation allowance.
1 return flight a year.

I am not sure if this is a market related offer for me to take up that side.

Please advise me on what I might pay for decent accommodation as well as reasonable living expenses I could encounter.

I will need a guide of how my offer needs to be structured
How much it will cost for rent, car, food (Basic Living).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My immediate answer would be no, but then I don't know what the company's expectations are of you in the role. I think that would make a difference. Do you have a job description and a list of the responsibilities for the role. How many stores would you be looking after? How would you get from store to store? It would be easy to refer you to the read before you post stickies but retail is not best paid here and you would probably be on a six-day week and working quite long hours. These are all factors you need to consider.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ngezani said:


> ...offering a salary of 15k dhms with no accommodation allowance.


15k / month salary without accommodation means you will probably spend 1/3 on apartment and 1/3 on food and expenses.

As already asked, what about getting around ? Assume you a single, then you will either break even or save very little. If married, then will be hard. With kid(s), won't be enough.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you go into a shared apartment situation for the first few months if not the first year, you can avoid the agent fees (5%) and start up costs. You could probly find something in the 3 to 4k range. Check dubizzle. I would strongly suggest for you to avoid a car if at all possible. A yaris or similar sized is going to run you 1500 a month plus fuel and salik so probly about 2000.... to drive a box. If your work is along the metro line, then that would be a much better option for a while until you got on your feet. Budget for food/supplies probly 1500 a month. I would suggest to budget a modest 500 a week for going out/entertainment, if you dont tend to drink much and just going out a few times with friends for dinner/lunch or to do simple things. Phone is really up to you. You can utilize wifi and get a very basic package, text mostly, use very few minutes, and spend less then 100 dir a month. You will have to put money away for vacation and for your future as well, so do keep that in mind. It will be tempting to use that money for going out here as it is very expensive and easy to try to want to keep up with the jones's life. You would have to be very disciplined to end up saving in Dubai on that income.It wouldnt be flashy and probly not going to save alot, but it is doable. 

I have a south african friend who works in a retail type environment, and he is on less then half that. He is not enthusiastic and in love with his situation, but he says it is better then 'back home'. He has a wife and his wife is on even less a salary then him, but between the two of them, living in a studio apartment in jlt in a studio apartment, they get along fine and say they are enjoying it overall. I dont think they had too many opportunities in south africa so it is a step up for them. Really is up to what you have going in your life right now. Alot of western folks from the big 3, uk/usa/australia, live a little more plush life then alot of the UAE. Depends on how much of the good life you currently live, and the lifestyle you are going to live here. It isnt a great salary, but probly 60% of the uae is on far less.


----------



## ngezani (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you for your prompt replies guys.

Here are my responsebilities.

I wont be working in stores but will be based at the head office working hand in hand with a buyer. my posiyion is at the same level as retail buyers and have no idea how much they earn that side of the world.

Below are my key responsebilities. I do have a son and would like to stay there for at least 18 months.

JOB DESCRIPTION (Brand Merchandiser)

	Buy Planning
	Range Release
	Ordering Process
	Stock Management
	Reporting


	BUY PLANNING

-	Break down annual purchasing budget into seasons & category budgets.
-	Define store grading & propose classification of new stores.
-	Review space allocation within each store & break down by category.
-	Rationalise product offering to create ideal product mix for each store.
-	Highlight seasonal trends & best sellers on a category, style & colour level.
-	Analyse sell through at a size level to define optimum size curves for each category.
-	Evaluate full price & discounted sales to set seasonal mark down targets.



	RANGE RELEASE

-	Prepare Retail & Wholesale pricing file for the Brand Manager to review.
-	Compare pricing to RRP & previous seasons where applicable.
-	Create customer order forms & prepare go to market tool kit.
-	Monitor pre book invitations & schedule appointments.
-	Ensure catalogues are priced & distributed as required.
-	Assist Brand Manager with set up & presentation of samples.



	ORDER PROCESS

-	Monitor OTB & complete purchase justifications for all orders.
-	Compile orders for Retail & Wholesale & send to supplier.
-	Send purchase orders to suppliers where applicable.
-	Follow up on order confirmations & resolve any price or quantity discrepancies.
-	Prepare item master & purchase order in the system once order confirmation is received.
-	Create purchase invoice & retail picklist once invoice is received.
-	Track shipping of goods & assist logistics department with any issues to minimise delays.
-	Compare goods received to order confirmations & inform supplier of discrepancies.
-	Monitor the statement of account & complete payment requests in advance.




	STOCK MANAGEMENT

-	Release stock to retail stores as per the buy plan.
-	Analyse sales & stock availability to generate warehouse replenishment.
-	Review planogram stock holding on a regular basis where automatic replenishment is in use.
-	Initiate STS transfers where no warehouse replenishment is available & consolidate broken sizes.
-	Focus on best sellers & never out of stock items to maximize availability.
-	Suggest in season purchases from supplier FTS lists where required.
-	Ensure stores have adequate stock levels for increased full price & sale trading periods.
-	Highlight slow moving styles & suggest promotions & in season mark downs to clear inventory.
-	Action progressive end of season mark downs to make way for new collections.
-	Anaylse aging inventory & suggest clearance strategies.
-	Resolve warranty issues with suppliers.



	REPORTING

-	Produce weekly sell through reports to assess performance & aid decision making.
-	Run availability reports to minimse out of stock situations.
-	Monitor stock to sales ratio to ensure model stock & increase stock turn.
-	Review margin reports & investigate anomalies.
-	Analyse aging inventory reports.
-	Create space return reports to ensure stores have the correct product mix & space allocation.
-	Monitor products featured in promotional activity & feedback on campaign effectiveness.
-	Conduct monthly retail, wholesale & competitor store visits & complete store visit reports.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is the wife and son coming, and/or do you expect to send any money home, and/or save money?


----------



## ngezani (Oct 22, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is the wife and son coming, and/or do you expect to send any money home, and/or save money?


I was hoping to send some money home and saving is number 1 priority especially for my sons future education. 

I will also be living that side alone. Based on the spec is the offer market related.


----------

